# Daily Devotional



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok all, at my work place it is REQUIRED that we do a short devotional every day with the kids. We've been using "The Daily Bread" but I am just realizing (yes, should have before now I suppose) that it's slighlty....oh I dunno...off. (You have a Jesus sized hole in your heart).

So, what devotional can I use that is not too long, and easily understood by young teens with little to no Church back ground? Something that is doctrinely sound, but not overly "deep" in it's terms and wording.

Even if it's online I can always print it out. I would prefer a little booklet I can order but I need something that's more sound than what we've been using.

Thanks!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 17, 2006)

I think _Walking with God day by day_ by Martyn Lloyd-Jones fits the criteria that you are looking for Adam.


----------



## Saiph (Jan 17, 2006)

There is a small devotional based on Luther's writings titled "Faith Alone" that is very basic.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> I think _Walking with God day by day_ by Martyn Lloyd-Jones fits the criteria that you are looking for Adam.



That sounds interesting and good. I wasn't aware of it.

Also, there are a modern version, I believe of _Morning and Evening_ by Spurgeon. Someone correct me if I'm wrong (It's been known to happen!).


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning and Evening is excellent!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 17, 2006)

I think Ligonier's "Table Talk" generally avoids overly technical terms, but I haven't used it recently. 

You can't go wrong with Spurgeon's Morning and Evening.


----------

